# Let's see some S6 pic's



## Imola S3 (Aug 2, 2001)

Post 'em if you've got 'em...


----------



## Eric (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Let's see some S6 pic's (Imola S3)*


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Let's see some S6 pic's (Imola S3)*

Glad someone finally appears on this super quiet A6 forum.


----------



## Eric (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Let's see some S6 pic's (A4Jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Glad someone finally appears on this super quiet A6 forum.[HR][/HR]​I figure since I now own a new A6...er...A4 I should check out this forum.


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some S6 pic's (Eric)*

My fave!! thanks for the pics. Now if only I could have the car.


----------



## Eric (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Let's see some S6 pic's (2lowA4)*

You can see more pictures here: http://kak.net/audi/audi-a6s6.htm
Tab down to the bottom of the page. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaBoy04 (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: Let's see some S6 pic's (Imola S3)*

HOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

